# One of my cats is a Persian and....



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

because it's so cold out and it's dry in the house his coat stands on end when I brush him. Is there something I can put on his coat to stop this? Or w/Persians is that just a fact of life in the Winter?

(I do use a humidifier and it's working well. There is always condensation on my windows so I know himidity doesn't seem to be lacking. I'm afraid to turn the humidifier higher as according to my gages it's at a good humidity in the house.)


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Cloudstar has a leave in conditioner that might help. My brother used it on his persian & it worked great. It's meant for dogs, but he uses it anyway. It's called Buddy Splash, I think. Cloudstar.com is the site. They might also sell it at PetCo, I've seen some of their products there.....


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

TippysMom said:


> Cloudstar has a leave in conditioner that might help. My brother used it on his persian & it worked great. It's meant for dogs, but he uses it anyway. It's called Buddy Splash, I think. Cloudstar.com is the site. They might also sell it at PetCo, I've seen some of their products there.....


Thx. I'll check both of them out.


----------

